# Pregnancy, pet rats and LCMV



## Frodowisebrandytook

It seems like the world is out to make you a hypochondriac. Especially if you are pregnant!

my husband and I just found out that we are expecting a baby in late February! We are very excited and I am dutifully doing my research on how to be a good expectant mother. 

Looks like I have been doing pretty well, but I did find one concern. 

There is a virus known as LCMV that can be transmitted by wild or domesticated rodents. While the infection is not bad, and most people never even know that they have it, it can have very adverse effects on the unborn baby. I am responsible for cleaning my rat cage and handle my rats daily. I also work in a barn and while we have a great barn cat, our feed room has recently been infested with mice and there are droppings everywhere. 

Does anyone know about the risks of getting this virus from pet rats or wild mice in VA? It sounds like the occurrence here is low (I was not able to find any documented case) but I am trying to be as carful as I can. Have any of you had pet rats while pregnant? If so, did you do anything differently?

Thank you for your time!


----------



## Snippet

I've known several people who've kept rats throughout their pregnancy and suffered no ill effects.


----------



## ratjes

We all are exposed to rodents. Just because you don't see them, doesn't mean that you are not being exposed to their urine and feces. Maybe you can have yourself tested to see if you are immune to this condition.
Think of all the women who work on farms, ride horses etc.
I would be more concerned about cat litter boxes.


----------



## sorraia

Honestly.... the risk is probably minimal. If you want to be afraid about contracting anything and everything under the sun that could possibly hurt your baby... lock yourself in a plastic bubble in the clean room of the hospital. I'm not trying to be mean, but honestly if you are otherwise a healthy individual who practices good personal hygiene and sanitation, and otherwise do not put yourself at unnecessary risk... I wouldn't worry about it. If you are not an otherwise health individual, then you have more room for concern. 

I am a field biologist, and my job not only involves "rolling around" in the dirt, but also involves working with wild rodents. I can be, probably have been, and probably will be again, exposed to all kinds of pathogens. Yes... I am also pregnant and that has not slowed me down. I practice safe hygiene and good sanitation. If my hands are dirty, they go no where near my eyes, nose, or mouth. I wash thoroughly after handling any animal, I wash thoroughly after using the bathroom, after doing dishes, before preparing food, between handling different kinds of food (especially raw meat), before eating, etc. When cleaning out the pet cages, I wear gloves and if I'm feeling especially worried, a face mask too, then wash thoroughly after. There is NO WAY to avoid all risks, the point is to minimize the risks. If you feel hygiene and sanitation is enough, then that's all you need to worry about. If you are more concerned than that and think you need to get rid of all your pets and stop going to the barn... well that's your business, but for me personally I think that is over kill for most healthy people.


----------



## smesyna

Hamsters and mice can have it, but rats are naturally immune. I agree though, even if it were something rats had, the chances are minimal.


----------



## ratjes

The hospital is not as clean as you think. I work there on a regular bases and especially the maternity department is not that clean ( in our H). There has been blood on the squat bar on the bed from a previous birth, and suspicious "spots" on the floor or in the bath tub as well. Just wanted you to see that rodent 'stuff" might not be as big as you are afraid of.


----------



## smesyna

That is incredibly disturbing, considering the number of blood borne diseases. I agree with the point you are making, but in the job I have now and when I worked as a CNA, blood had to be cleaned up properly, not only visibly but with an anti-viral as well.


----------



## Kiko

smesyna said:


> That is incredibly disturbing, considering the number of blood borne diseases. I agree with the point you are making, but in the job I have now and when I worked as a CNA, blood had to be cleaned up properly, not only visibly but with an anti-viral as well.


I agree.....the rodent thing does not worry me, but blood is another thing. what you said makes me queasy, and I wonder about the priority's of the staff in cleaning up!


OH and Congrats Sorraia! I had no idea you were pregnant!


----------



## luvmyfurbabies

I would just wear rubber gloves when cleaning the cage, wash hands well after handling ANY animals and I think you and your precious cargo will be just fine. 
Congrats!!!


----------



## Frodowisebrandytook

Thank you for the advice!

Just so everyone is clear: I have no intention of 'getting rid' of any of my pets because I am pregnant. I have stopped doing things such as handling cat waste and ridding untrained horses, but otherwise I am still working in a barn (in triple digit heat no less, and throwing up every 30 minutes) and caring for my rats. My 'hypochondriac comment' did not mean that I myself am one. It just means that the world seems to be out to make you one. 

I was more concerned about the wild mouse droppings out in the barn than my pets anyway. I have to handle the droppings with my bear hands daily and some of the info I read put that on the same level as cleaning a cat litter box. I did not think that it was very true, but I figured I would ask those of you that had had similar experiences before I started changing anything about my routine. I also plan on asking my doctor about it next week.

Thank you for the Congratulations luvmyfurbabies, and for all of the advice that you all have shared.


----------



## sorraia

Frodowisebrandytook said:


> Thank you for the advice!
> 
> Just so everyone is clear: I have no intention of 'getting rid' of any of my pets because I am pregnant. I have stopped doing things such as handling cat waste and ridding untrained horses, but otherwise I am still working in a barn (in triple digit heat no less, and throwing up every 30 minutes) and caring for my rats. My 'hypochondriac comment' did not mean that I myself am one. It just means that the world seems to be out to make you one.
> 
> I was more concerned about the wild mouse droppings out in the barn than my pets anyway. I have to handle the droppings with my bear hands daily and some of the info I read put that on the same level as cleaning a cat litter box. I did not think that it was very true, but I figured I would ask those of you that had had similar experiences before I started changing anything about my routine. I also plan on asking my doctor about it next week.
> 
> Thank you for the Congratulations luvmyfurbabies, and for all of the advice that you all have shared.


The world is definitely out to make pregnant women hypochondriacs. If I listened to the first NP at the first OB clinic I was going to, I would pretty much be bed ridden for the entire pregnancy. However... that NP was also very cold and uncaring (one of many reasons I left that clinic). 

Handling such things with bare hands is more risky than wearing gloves, but as long as you make sure you wash your hands thoroughly before eating and avoid touching your nose, mouth, or eyes before washing, you'll probably be fine. I wouldn't advocate carrying around hand sanitizer (there have actually been health concerns linked to over use of hand sanitizer, ranging from low functioning immune system to thyroid problems). UNLESS you feel it is better than not. I have started to do so (normally don't) only because there are times on the job where I may not have access to soap and water for hours and I NEED to eat. That's about the only time I use it though.


----------



## Ratlover-x

I heard your not supposed to handle rats/small animals whilst you are pregnant. I don't know how true it is but I agree. Don't get rid of your pets. When I get a pet they are immidetly apart of my family, I couldn't dreeeaam of getting rid of my pets! Congratulations by the way! Hope all goes well and goodluck to you.


----------

